
The Java IP Story - DanielRibeiro
http://dirkriehle.com/2011/06/30/the-java-ip-story/
======
driehle
This links to my blog, thanks for posting this here. If there is any feedback
on how to teach legal matters to computer science students, I'd appreciate it.
Thanks!

